# Dateisystem Aufgabe



## primo11 (1. Februar 2010)

Habe hier ne Aufgabe, die ich nicht verstehe, vll. kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen?!

Vorgegeben: kleine Partition 512 MiByte und Blockgröße 512 Byte
Fragen: 
a) Wie lang ist eine Blockadresse? 
b) Wieviel platz belegt die FAT für ein Dateisystem auf der Partition mindestens, bei dieser Adresslänge?
c) Die Partition soll mit einem I-Node-Dateisystem verwaltet werden.Wird die dreifach-indirekte Adresse im I-Node für große Dateien benötigt?
d) WIe werden bei Verwendung von I-Nodes die Blockadressen einer 618KiByte großen Datei organisiert?

a) ist 20Bit.
b) ?
c) 512Byte/20Bit =204 -> 204 Adressen passen in ein Block. Weil 12+204+204^2 < 2^20 < 12+204+204^2+204^3 -> Ja, wird benötigt. Ist das korrekt?
d)?

Viele Grüße, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen....


----------

